# Carly coming along nicely! We have KIDS!!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Let my introduce Prairie Wood Carly, our next in line. Due date June 3. Pics taken May 6. I'll take more of her tommorrow for comparison.



















Well, this is embarrassing, tomorrow I'll get a pic of the "whole goat". Sorry. And, soon I'll even get them clipped. But, it's still getting pretty cool at night and we've been in a "rainy" period. I thought May was supposed to be WARM rain?!

What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

She's definately preggers!! Shame on me, and I'm sure you've said....is she pygmy or Nigi?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Don't feel bad, my girls don't even have their udders clipped yet, its been to cold!!

She's looking nice, I'd say twins or trips


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

I never fully clip a doe and sometimes only the udder

she is looking nice, udder is filling in nicely


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

She's a Nigerian, and a ff. I told hubby, she can't possibly have trips the first time, can she? Oh dear! You should see her now, that pic was taken May 6, she's even bigger now. I'll get the new ones up today. I want her to have at least two though, I hope they'll be a little smaller, not so hard to birth. Please ray: for an easy birth, and I'll be happy with at least one :girl: , no really, I will!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

yes two is all you want!

and yes they can have more then 2 on their first time, Sweet Pea had 4!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Oh, I forgot Sweat Pea was a ff, I remember how surprised I was that she actually had quads, even though I thought she was BIG enough for 4!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

I had a ff have triplets this year and she did not look big enough to have triplets. So anythings possible.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*



Di said:


> Oh, I forgot Sweat Pea was a ff, I remember how surprised I was that she actually had quads, even though I thought she was BIG enough for 4!


Well I think you were probably the only one who was right on that - I never woudl have guessed


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

OK, I took these pics yesterday, May 17.



















Funny, she's always got her head down, and her mouth full!

So, these pics were taken two weeks after the first ones. Can you see any difference? I did witness the breeding. Although, it was really fast. I left Fernando in with her for awhile but never saw her come back into heat. Considering her size, I can't imagine she'd go longer then her June 3 due date.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

udder has filled in a bit. You will notice the biggest changes as she is more like a week to 5 days or less from kidding. Right now changes are always so slight.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

I say twins, possibly trips. But I do know one thing - they will be cute little things!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

So I was outside giving the girls some watermelon, when I noticed Carly is making a nest! So, I went in to look and give her a little treat. Her ligs are definately softer! Not totally gone, but really low. I'm going to go get her clipped and I'll take a new pic. I'm so excited! Please join me in ray: for an uncomplicated delivery. And happy, healthy :girl: :girl: !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

I had a tiny tiny unregistered Nigerian who ran with a buck for 3 years and never got pregnant. Then I got a new buck and bam - TRIPLETS!! We even ultrasounded her and only saw twins..... so yes FF can definately have trips! Just make sure you have some BoSe just in case!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Yes, I have BoSe, Vet made sure I had everything I could possibly need before she left for BRAZIL, man I wish she was here...but she won't be back till June 1. Carly will probably hold out till then though. I haven't actually needed the vet for any deliveries yet, but it's nice to know she's available if I need her. There is another vet available in a crisis, but you get emotionally attached to a vet...hhmmmm...I'm only going to think good thoughts! No more doom and gloom...hhmmmm. :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Ok, I take terribly pictures, sorry. Anyway, I clipped her, partly anyway, so here she is:




























Well, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow. Can you tell any difference in the new ones? Is she "posty" yet? I don't think so, yet anyway.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

I would say that they have a bit longer to bake. It won't be long though.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Yeh, I think so too. I'm just sooo excited about these kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

nice clip job. Her udder looks to be coming along nicely. Is she pygmy? sorry I probably asked that already :shades:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

No, she's a Reg. Nigerian Dwarf. She's one of the does we got from Prairie Wood Ranch in New Mexico. It's funny we have her littermate sister, who is gold and white. They have totally different colors!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

You know, looking at the pics, she's less full on the right then she was in the last pics, I don't know if she was standing funny or what.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Well, Di I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: ....its easy to confuse her with a pygmy because of her color...and we're not exactly seeing her pretty face :slapfloor: ....she does have a nice udder filling up too, nice medial and her teats look to be in a very good position. Is she a FF? Either way I'm sure she'll be just fine....if her sister is gold/white wait til you see Carly's kids..she may give you kids that look nothing like her!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

She actually does have a pretty face! I said I was going to get a pic of the "whole goat" but I never did :ROFL: only the business end! She really is precious. Such a sweetie. She's making a really deep nest out there. I promised myself I wouldn't start freaking out early...now I'll be doing this for a week. Today is day 144 btw. And yes she's a FF. Hopeing for tiny babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Di, hows it going? Most goats will nest just before they are ready to get down to business. At least my girls don't start digging to China til a few hours before they deliver, up and down, pawing, wander out of the stall, back in dig some more go down then sit like a dog for awhile chewing their cuds up again turn around back down...they do this for a few hours til I'm so cold I can't feel my toes or need to get a coffee refill(which..BTW..I need to stop having them bred to kid in FEBRUARY!) Then they decide to scream as I decide they'll be awhile and want to goto sleep! She'll be going soon...early morning or early afternoon. Hope all is well and she gives you :girl: :girl: .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

I just checked about 10:30pm, nothing happening yet. I'll go out and check again before I go to sleep. I'll probably be on the "better check every couple hours" thing now. It's not so bad, it's finally warm enough I don't need a coat! Yaah! Time to put the baby monitor on!

We just had a tremendous "gulley washer" here, everyone is hiding in the shelters! I need to charge my batteries, glad I thought about it now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

"gully washer" lol

We had that too, my pen went from dry to a puddle in less then 20 minutes :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Well, ligs are back, she's been "chowing down" all morning. Guess it's going to be a few more days. That's OK, I got my running around done today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

grrr get moving girl!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

Update! We have a mucus plug! So, yesterday I was showing Hubby were Carly will start looking "hollow" when the kids sink. This morning I said "does she look different?" Even he noticed the hips more prominent and belly lower! Yeah! She's going to have a very nice udder, teats are nicely placed, not very big, but better then expected for a FF.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carly coming along nicely!*

baby dance :dance: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We have kids!! Really fast....twins....I think she's done, and guess what??!! :girl: :girl: Yeah! Gotta go back out to tend Mom and dip cords. They already got a good suck too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:leap: ongratulations and :girl: :girl: to boot. 

I have to say, isn't it funny how we come in and tell everyone the great news and then run back out to tend to the babies. :ROFL: 

We want pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo :clap: 

Congrats on the :girl: :girl:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great- can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, here are a few pics of my new girls!





































This is soooo much fun!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo babies! :leap: 

Congrats! I am still waiting on Boots and Anna. :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are precious! I love belly bands! Congrats again


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. They are adorable. :hi5:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Runaround, I feel for you! The waiting is so hard! When I went out and saw the "plug" this morning I thought "OK, this could be today or a few days." We were thinking about running some errands, but I finally said "nope, I can't leave her". Then, I was running in and out like an idiot :doh: ! I decided I was hungry and better eat before anything happened, and guess when she decided to "get serious"? Yep, I had a mouthful of peanut butter bread! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :leap: :leap: :girl: :girl: ....They are so CUTE I love the black/white combo too.....and she did great too...typical Nigi....fast delivery!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the :girl: :girl: You got what you wanted!!! What more could you ask for! Congrats!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, I'll tell Carly how much everyone praised her little girls! Oh and Fernando, yeh he helped. Yes, I can't believe I got girls and two of them! :stars: I couldn't ask for any more, well, till next time. I know now I'm just being greedy.

So, now I'm done till mid August. I waited to breed the other two Prairie Wood girls (Bambi and Angel) because we thought they were a little small. But, they've grown into very pretty ladies and are even starting to look a little thick around the waist, oh my, we are half way there! :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Di said:


> Oh Runaround, I feel for you! The waiting is so hard! When I went out and saw the "plug" this morning I thought "OK, this could be today or a few days." We were thinking about running some errands, but I finally said "nope, I can't leave her". Then, I was running in and out like an idiot :doh: ! I decided I was hungry and better eat before anything happened, and guess when she decided to "get serious"? Yep, I had a mouthful of peanut butter bread! :slapfloor:


Well I am planning on picking up my buck Sat. around 1pm. (He's been meeting with some girlfriends) So you know thats when they are going to go! :slapfloor:

Just wish I could get some good :ZZZ: . Came home to watch LOST and then I am going back to the barn to check on them. I am going to be running on :coffee2: for a while.

And your new girls are very cute! Nice coloring.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:thumb: :leap:  :clap: :wave: :birthday: :dance: :stars: :wahoo: :girl: :girl: Very cute!!!

Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! they are adorable. And girls to beat all!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

They are lovely... Congrats on the twin does! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I weighed the girls, 2.6lbs., 2.7lbs. Didn't somebody just have 4.5lb baby? :GAAH: Can't imagine!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

I've had Pygmy twins this spring where one twin was 4 lbs 8 oz and I also had a single that was 4 lb 6 oz. I prefer the smaller ones.


----------

